# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Test

## Lynn

This is a test:

1) upload more than 3 photos simultaneously via "_Manage Attachments_" from the _upload manager_ using the _advanced feature_ 

photo upload failed

2) post  to Facebook from FF using the "_publish to Facebook_" check box 

3) add current photos to an existing photo album without getting and error message / without having to return to the
"_Manage Attachments_" from the _upload manager_ for them to appear in the album

----------


## Heather

Any updates?

----------


## John Clare

Testing again

----------


## John Clare

OK I've disabled the "asset manager" which seems to have issues.  The uploader should work fine for you now but it's a little less fancy.  Let me know.

----------


## Heather

Thanks John!

----------


## Lynn

Testing photo upload

Failed from --> Go Advanced tab>Managed Attachments
I see them in the _manage attachments_ area below my reply, but the photo does't get into the body of the message 
Tried twice  :Frown:  
-one photo is nowhere 
-the Isla Popa photo attached as a thumbnail  :Frown:  below the body of the reply 

It worked from the tool bar: 


John, BTW the 'Southern' is your baby ! Her name is "Bubbles" 

Thank you for all of your help the past 3 days; I'm sorry to be such a pain!

 :Butterfly:

----------


## John Clare

Ok try now and tell me what you think.

----------


## Lynn

above ---4 - uploaded via the tool bar



below
Worked this time ! 2 via "go advanced" -> "managed attachments" 
However, appear as thumbnails ..._Attached Images_ ( in a shared frame? )

----------


## John Clare

TEsting

[img]http://www.frogforum.net/attachments...e_for_eric.jpg[/img]

----------


## John Clare

It worked fine for me in my last post.  What browser are you using?

----------


## Lynn

google chrome

----------


## Lynn

chrome for years-- never an issue in the past

it work the very same way for me from the  "go advanced" -> "managed attachments" 
note ---  attached as thumbs --- in one frame

when in the body of the post as a "thumb" a member is unable to separate the photos and type notes

It works perfectly from the tool bar  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Me too.  Can you take some screen shots of each step and walk me through it that way please? You can email me them if you like.

----------


## Lynn

Sure-- happy to
Note:  use 2 monitors so  screen shots will be side by side

I'll gmail in a word docx 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

new test

result thumbnail image

pls see your gmail 
in a minute---------- the phone is ringing

----------

